# i5 430m übertakten sinnvoll acer 8942



## kingman (28. Januar 2010)

*i5 430m übertakten sinnvoll acer 8942*

Würde das möglich sein und auch was bringen mein Notebook Acer 8942 zu übertakten?Hab ne 5650 drinnen...wahrscheinlich nicht oder da ja die gpu vorher bremmst.


----------



## razerkiller75 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: i5 430m übertakten sinnvoll acer 8942*

Probieren kostet ja nix aber ich denke mal, dass nicht viel drin sein wird wegen den temps.


----------



## kingman (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: i5 430m übertakten sinnvoll acer 8942*

Hab den i5 430m und den möcht ich ocen und auch die gpu hd 5650


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: i5 430m übertakten sinnvoll acer 8942*

bevor du oc in betracht ziehst würd ich erstmal schauen wie hoch die temps gehen wenn du des notebookb mal auslasten tust xD

i5-430m schafft in meinem nb 80-85°C während die hd5650 bei ca 70-72°C stehen blieb (30 min vollast) und das is kein max temp versuch gewesen sondern nur nen lasttest bei standardtakt (ich weiß nichtmal ob der turbo beim testen angesprungen is, vergessen drauf zu achten)


----------



## kingman (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: i5 430m übertakten sinnvoll acer 8942*

Also wenn dem so wäre würd ichs umtauschen ..weil wenn es nichteinmal im standard betrieb läuft is ja kake.


----------



## insekt (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: i5 430m übertakten sinnvoll acer 8942*

Beim Notebook würd ich die Finger vom Übertakten lassen insbesondere weil man die Garantie bei NB's öfter mal in Anspruch nimmt als bei selbstgebauten Desktops.
Im übrigen dürfte wie schon gesagt von den Temperaturen her eh nicht so viel drin sein.


----------



## schneiderbernd (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: i5 430m übertakten sinnvoll acer 8942*

ja nun erklär mir ersteinmal wie Du den i5 im Laptop überhaupt übertaktest????!!
Habe selber ein G60JX mit nem i5 und ner GTS360M.....Temp technisch wäre noch Spiel...!


----------



## True Monkey (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: i5 430m übertakten sinnvoll acer 8942*



kingman schrieb:


> Würde das möglich sein und auch was bringen mein Notebook Acer 8942 zu übertakten?Hab ne 5650 drinnen...wahrscheinlich nicht oder da ja die gpu vorher bremmst.


 
Lass die Finger davon.
Notebooks übertakten zieht zu 95% den Tod der CPU in kürzester Zeit nach sich.
Die Dinger sind einfach nicht in der Lage mit der höheren Abwärme klarzukommen.


----------



## schneiderbernd (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: i5 430m übertakten sinnvoll acer 8942*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Lass die Finger davon.
> Notebooks übertakten zieht zu 95% den Tod der CPU in kürzester Zeit nach sich.
> Die Dinger sind einfach nicht in der Lage mit der höheren Abwärme klarzukommen.


Kannste so nicht pauschalisieren...klar Finger weg wenn kein Plan...das wichtigste auf Temps achten...die Core2Duo in NB´s lassen sich teilweise hervorragend OC´n...empfehle in diesem Fall aber dringend einen zusätzlichen NB Kühler!!


----------



## True Monkey (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: i5 430m übertakten sinnvoll acer 8942*

^^Haha ....nur zu 

Ich habe laufend din Tisch voll von Notebooks die man versucht hat zu übertakten 

Mehr wie warnen kann ich nicht


----------



## schneiderbernd (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: i5 430m übertakten sinnvoll acer 8942*



True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Haha ....nur zu
> 
> Ich habe laufend din Tisch voll von Notebooks die man versucht hat zu übertakten
> 
> Mehr wie warnen kann ich nicht


jaja schon klar..hast ja auch recht..nun im gröbsten Fall..neuer Prozzi fällig ..i7920M 349€ haha!...
also wir haben noch ein G60 mit nem T9600..der läßt sich auf 3.33Ghz ohne Probs übertakten...
..bei der i5/i7M Reihe gibts nach meinem Wissen bisher eh keine OC Möglichkeit...zumal dann Hyperthreading abgeschaltet werden muss was eh Leistung kostet...


----------

